# Film VTR Monitors



## Edrick (Apr 26, 2011)

Figure I'll give it a shot and see if you guys have any recommendations. I'm looking at investing in some LCD Reference Monitors for Video Shoots. Looking for some in the 4", 7", and maybe up to like a 19" that can be mounted on a C-Stand or something of the sorts. These would be used to allow our director, producers, and cam op to have a feed.

Any recommendations?


----------



## metti (Apr 26, 2011)

How much are you looking to spend? This is one of those items for which pricing can vary pretty wildly. I have used ones made by Panasonic a few times and I liked them. I think they are pretty pricey though.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm looking to be within a few hundred per monitor. I'm going to purchase as I go, mostly looking for manufacturer suggestions then I'll figure price range. Like I know Marshall has good stuff but can be pricey. I'd prefer not to spend over $1,000 per screen though.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 26, 2011)

Edrick, what kind of input are you feeding the monitor? Are you looking for computer resolutions or SD/HD television resolutions? How closely do you need the colors to match? 

For a good mid-range reference monitor, I'd recommend looking at Marshall Electronics. They have a wide variety and the color reference is pretty good, especially for the price point.


----------



## Edrick (Apr 26, 2011)

That's actually a good question we'll either be shooting with DSLR that does 1080 or Red which I believe does HD-SDI. However I feel once I get into the arena of wanting to use HD-SDI it'd be expensive. Since it's just for reference I'd be fine with Composite. I was looking at the Marshall ones but cant find anything for less than $1,000.


----------

